# Blitzsafe iPod install - someone PLEASE help!!!



## vwagen01 (Jul 31, 2001)

Hey guys,
I recently purchased a 2005 Jetta GLS, with monsoon double din HU. I got an Blitzsafe AUX input adapter from singhmotorwerks.com, and am trying to hook it up to use my iPod - with no luck! I got the trunk mount adapter, which allows connection right to the CD changer adapter in the trunk. According to the directions, I should be able to just turn the car on, and then the radio on, and hit the CD button, but I just get "No CD" message on the radio. 
Question is, am I doing something wrong? Has anyone else had this problem? I checked all over the net, and the vortex, but couldn't find anything. Does that CD changer wire have to be connected to the rear of the radio? Will this setup work on an '05? Any help would be much appreciated!!!
Thanks guys!


----------



## vwagen01 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Blitzsafe iPod install - someone PLEASE help!!! (vwagen01)*


----------



## Hansel (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Blitzsafe iPod install - someone PLEASE help!!! (vwagen01)*

Well you should have the 6 disk and the in dash cd mode, it needs to be in the 6 disk mode, and it should work just fine. If you have the connnection in the trunk it should already be hooked up. just plug the ipod in and press play. Good luck.


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Blitzsafe iPod install - someone PLEASE help!!! (vdubsteez)*

you have to hit cd twice. pushing it once accesses the head unit cd player, pushing it again accesses the cd changer.


----------



## CortezTheKiller (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Blitzsafe iPod install - someone PLEASE help!!! (vwagen01)*

I used the Blitz aux adapter for my iPod install and it works wonderfully. I got the cable that hooks right to the cd changer port in the back of the headunit. You have to disassemble the connecter and replace the guts of it with the guts from Blitz, but then you just turn on the HU, select CD, and plug in the 'Pod and hit play. You get the "Track 99" message in the HU window when you are on the correct CD channel.
As far as the AUX cable that goes into the CD changer cable in the rear of the vehicle, I think it still works the same way, after all ti is just the other end of the same cable. I don't know how you plan to operate the iPod with it hooked to the cable in the trunk though.
I HIGHLY recommend the cable that hooks right behind the headunit.


----------



## vwagen01 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Blitzsafe iPod install - someone PLEASE help!!! (CortezTheKiller)*

Guys...
Thanks so much for the help. Sure enough, I had it plugged into the dummy cap on the connector. It's funny that it looks just like a real connector. Just a side note, the blitsafe connector I bought didn't fit quite right on the 2005 Jetta. I had to practically crack the adapter to get it to fit right. A little electrical tape holds it in place, and its working perfectly now! Thanks again...


----------



## pekkle88 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Blitzsafe iPod install - someone PLEASE help!!! (CortezTheKiller)*

Hey Cortez,
I also got the Blitzsafe V.5 that hooks to the back of the headunit, and can't get it to work.
Per the instruction sheet from enfig.com,
"Remove the black inner connector from the blue connector and replace it with the one from the blitzsafe interface"
I did that and it doesn't work. Do you remember which wire you have to move around?
I have a pic of the diagram on top of the headunit, but can't get it to post right on here...e-mail me to request it...
Can someone please help?










_Modified by pekkle88 at 5:03 PM 2-26-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Blitzsafe iPod install - someone PLEASE help!!! (pekkle88)*

http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_...r.PDF

That PDF will explain it a little clearer. But there are no pins to switch.
Where did you ground it?


_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 7:26 PM 2-26-2005_


----------



## pekkle88 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Blitzsafe iPod install - someone PLEASE help!!! (Enfig Motorsport)*

Thanks for the quick reply!








I have it grounded on the brown ground cable to the back of the headunit.
I've looked at the PDF, but I don't understand steps 4 & 5. Does that mean that I should slide off the blue "shell" off the CD changer harness and slide off the white "shell" off the Blitzsafe end, take the black connector from the Blitzsafe and slide it onto the blue "shell" and then reinstall? Seems like it doesn't accomplish anything...
Can you confirm the wire layout on the Blitzsafe?
If you're looking dead on at the plug:
(top row, L to R) red, empty, green, empty, gray, empty
(bottom row, L to R) blue, pink, brown, black, orange, empty
The layout based on the sticker on top of the headunit shows:
(top row, L to R) CLK, DI, CONT, R ch, L ch, CDC
(bottom row, L to R) DO, N.C. Supply CD, N.C., S-GND, CDC
I'm so confused!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Blitzsafe iPod install - someone PLEASE help!!! (pekkle88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pekkle88* »_Thanks for the quick reply!








I have it grounded on the brown ground cable to the back of the headunit.
I've looked at the PDF, but I don't understand steps 4 & 5. Does that mean that I should slide off the blue "shell" off the CD changer harness and slide off the white "shell" off the Blitzsafe end, take the black connector from the Blitzsafe and slide it onto the blue "shell" and then reinstall? Seems like it doesn't accomplish anything...
Can you confirm the wire layout on the Blitzsafe?
If you're looking dead on at the plug:
(top row, L to R) red, empty, green, empty, gray, empty
(bottom row, L to R) blue, pink, brown, black, orange, empty
The layout based on the sticker on top of the headunit shows:
(top row, L to R) CLK, DI, CONT, R ch, L ch, CDC
(bottom row, L to R) DO, N.C. Supply CD, N.C., S-GND, CDC
I'm so confused!!!









The colors are right. Forget about the PDF. Blitzsafe was shipping them without the white connectors for a few months. Just unplug the blue one and insert the white one.
What car and what radio? Did you try unplugging it and re connecting it?


----------

